# Reclusorio Oriente for adoption papers: Really??



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello again!
Thanks for the help and advice as we muddle through immigrating to this lovely country... So far I've jumped the hoops of Residencia Temporal (vinculo familiar), Permiso de Trabajo (trabajadora independiente), Régimen de Incorporación Fiscal and, redundantly as it turned out, FIEL con firma electrónico. To be honest it's been fine. No deliberate or malicious messing with me, no unreasonable requests, helpful INM staff. 

Now! My (Mexican) husband and I are hoping to adopt a child here in Chiapas. We're in the initial stages, just compiling the documents from the list we got from DIF. One of them is the 'Constancia de Antecedentes No Penales' i.e. showing that I don't have any previous convictions. According to my husband's research I can get that at Reclusorio Oriente in DF (we were in DF at the time). Really???

Seems like Reclusorio Oriente is a youth prison in a dodgy neighbourhood... 
Does anyone have experience of this? Where did you get your Constancia? Are there other offices (state level?) or just the one in DF? 

And finally, adoption insights are welcome!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There are two levels: a federal one and a state one.

From this web page, here is the info for the federal one:


> Le atenderá el Órgano Administrativos Desconcentrado de Prevención y Readaptación Social que se encuentra ubicado en la Calle Tlalpan No. 2962, Col. Espartaco, Deleg. Coyoacán, C.P. 04870, México D.F., Teléfono 52428100, extensión 18287, y 51284100 de lunes a viernes. Horario de Atención 09:00 hrs. A 18:00 hrs.
> 
> Documentación que deberá presentar: Original y copia del documento migratorio, pasaporte y acta de nacimiento del solicitante.


This info is for getting the letter for nationalization purposes, but I will take a big leap of faith and assume that it is the same letter for adoption purposes.

Now, for the local one, I found this. You make the payment at the bank and present proof of payment along with official ID, CURP and birth certificate at the Módulo de Atención del Poder Judicial del Estado, ubicado en el Edificio "B" 1er. piso del Palacio de Justicia.


----------



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Maesonna! Apparently there's a different office for nationals and foreigners... My husband got his document at the office in Coyoacan you mention, but he was told that foreigners need to go to Reclosurio Oriente. I'll check out the state level option.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

That is very odd, because I got the info about the place in Coyoacán from a web page instructing foreigners where to get the document for the process of getting Mexican nationalization! So they told him this in person when he was there?


----------



## marv1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, I picked up my Federal letter of no criminal record from Col. Espartaco. It was a couple of years ago, but it was straightforward, and I'm foreign. I just needed the originals and copies of the above documents. Good luck!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

When I got my constancia de Antecedantes no penales (the federal one) I went to Coyoacan and same with my husband´s a couple of years ago.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> When I got my constancia de Antecedantes no penales (the federal one) I went to Coyoacan and same with my husband´s a couple of years ago.


Do not go to reclusorio oriente! That is a prison 
Go to any of the delegaciones, Coyoacan , any of the nice ones


----------

